# New Gold



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, i just got my first piranha and its a 4inch gold, i noticed hes missing one of those small front fins on his side, is there anything i can do to help him grow this back if possible. I also have a 2 penguin 550 powerheads but only one is in there right now, im not sure if 2 would be too much for him since hes only in a 30 he just sits in the corner all day probably adjusting to the new tank.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

where'd you pick him up at?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

It should eventually grow back. How much of it is missing?


----------



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

got it from ash, the whole things gone, its one of those small ones


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

the gold i got from ash was bange up from shipping, but everything grew back in a week or two


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

should be fine
keep us updated


----------



## mattg44 (Nov 10, 2003)

cool thanks


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

just keep it well fed and it should grow back in no time. i would monitor it to make sure it doesn't get any infections. good luck


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Dim or turn off the lights if you just got him till he starts swimming more, You want to put as little stress on him as possible. Also, my Spilo had absolutley no tail when I got him. After 5 months it is almost completely grown back.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

off to the injury section ya go*


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

add salt, wait a week or two, and you'll have a new fin.

Joe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It should be fine, just give him a couple of weeks and it will heal.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

yes raising the temp and adding the salt like was mentioned will speed up the process of healing, shipping totally stresses out the P and they look al ittle banged up, 2 weeks tops and your fish will be bac to the tip top shape he was in when he was shipped


----------

